
Keto diet works best in small doses, researchers find - weare138
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-01-keto-diet-small-doses.html
======
hourislate
>When mice continue to eat the high-fat, low-carb diet beyond one week, Dixit
said, they consume more fat than they can burn, and develop diabetes and
obesity.

It is my understanding and experience that eating high fat is to assist with
the body entering Ketosis. After the body enters Ketosis the fat you ingest is
scaled back so your body can burn the fat storage you carry.Basically it's low
carb life style eliminating most fat you consume since the idea is to burn
your body fat.

This doesn't seem like a good study since they just kept pumping fat into the
mice even after they were in Ketosis without reducing it so they could lose
body fat. No wonder they got obese and developed chronic illness.

~~~
coldtea
> _This doesn 't seem like a good study since they just kept pumping fat into
> the mice even after they were in Ketosis without reducing it so they could
> lose body fat._

Still very useful as that's what many people on keto do even after the initial
period - because fatty foods are tastier and easier to gorge on that lean
protein and veggies.

~~~
hourislate
It would have been beneficial if the study __followed the rules pertaining to
a Keto Diet __instead of labeling it as dangerous after one week. They would
have found it to be actually quite healthy.

Done properly, you can remain in Ketosis for an incredible long time.

~~~
thawaway1837
I mean, that’s a whole different study.

Given the need to prioritize 2 studies, one which studies the actual diet
which the majority of Keto followers tend to actually follow, and another
which the promoters of Keto use for marketing Keto, but very few actually
follow, they prioritized the former.

I would have probably made the same decision they did, but even if they had
prioritized the latter, the point is that they chose to conduct 1 study and
not the other is not a knock on the study they actually conducted.

------
wdroz
From the paper[0]

> _Standard vivarium chow (Harlan 2018S; 58% of calories from carbohydrate,
> 24% of calories from protein, 18% of calories from fat, 3.1 kcal g−1) and KD
> (Research diets D12369B; 0.1% of calories from carbohydrate, 10.4% of
> calories from protein, 89.5% of calories from fat, 6.76 kcal g−1) were both
> provided ad libitum_

Why do the KD group was given more than twice the kcal amount that the normal
group?

[0] -- page 10 - [https://sci-hub.tw/10.1038/s42255-019-0160-6](https://sci-
hub.tw/10.1038/s42255-019-0160-6)

------
cuchoi
In mice...
[https://twitter.com/justsaysinmice](https://twitter.com/justsaysinmice)

~~~
himinlomax
Indeed ... by the same logic they could conclude that eating any non-trivial
amount of carbs is harmful because it's deadly to cats.

